
Operating systems are huge pile of technical debt - luca89
http://luca3m.me/2016/09/01/operating-systems.html
======
ankurdhama
What about saying your tool didn't handle all the edge cases? The only reason
a kernel is technical debt is coz of all the variety of apps people want to
run on top of it.

------
chmaynard
click·bait (on the Internet): A headline or an article of a sensational or
provocative nature whose main purpose is to attract attention and draw
visitors to a particular web page.

